# Was the ac movie any good?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 10, 2015)

Ive never seen it, but the pictures on the internet are so cute and pretty. And i love that rosie is one of the main characters  is it worth watching?


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah! I liked it c:


----------



## Folia (Jun 10, 2015)

I actually just watched it for the first time yesterday (or technically 2 days ago now, I guess)!

I had fun seeing all the game elements in the movie (granted, prior to New Leaf), but I wouldn't say it was super-extra spectacular. It was cute, though, and you'd probably get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 10, 2015)

It's the best movie based on a video game in my opinion, and while it has a few problems here and there.

It's a good movie....wish that it had an official english dub though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought it was the cutest thing ever. I would recommend watching it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 10, 2015)

I watched it way back, and it's pretty cute. It's based on Wild World, just so you know.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 10, 2015)

It had some feels, you should watch it if you enjoyed the ac games.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 10, 2015)

I watched it on YouTube a while back (with English subtitles).  It was really cute, and I would recommend that you watch it.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 10, 2015)

★★☆☆☆ "this film was ok" - me


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 10, 2015)

I watched it about a month ago and I'd dive it an 8.5/10. I really liked it! The graphics were good, the storyline was touching, just in general, it was a great movie.


----------



## Autaven (Jun 10, 2015)

I really enjoyed it! I think it's worth a watch :]


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 11, 2015)

I watched the movie about a week ago and it was exciting to watch. it does a great job at what the game sums up to be, I almost cried at certain parts. But as a movie it wasn't that great. I think the plot could have been better and the main characters name was lazy in my opinion. But after all the movie plot is based off the game so that part is very well done!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd say it's alright, there's some parts of the film I question like the aliens, and Margie's reason for not telling Ai she's moving, but it's okay.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 11, 2015)

I think its a adorable movie. Very cute and very sweet, really shows the game's colors in a sense.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't fully watch the entire movie, but it was an adorable and nostalgic movie. It reminded me so much about the first game, and I truly loved it.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 12, 2015)

7.8 - Too Much Animals


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

It was okay, about as good as you can expect an AC movie could be.

Tom Nook was my favorite part for sure.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

i wasn't impressed but that's just me


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

There's a fandub out, has anyone watched that? I haven't had time to view it yet. I watched the Japanese-language one a while ago. It was OK. Not bad, not good. Some parts seemed random.


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'd say it's alright, there's some parts of the film I question like the aliens, and Margie's reason for not telling Ai she's moving, but it's okay.



that comes from the original and Wild World. Wild World put Gulliver (Johnny) into a spaceship, and in the original, they just moved, and never told you earlier, you just got a letter one day that they had moved out.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

its a really cute movie, i liked it when i saw it


----------



## spacemermaid (Jun 26, 2015)

I just showed the English fan-dub to my kids a few days ago (Miss 6 and Miss 10) and they loved it. I've never seen their eyes so committed to the screen before!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

if you liked the games youll love the movie. its really cute and sweet. it has a lot of charm


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmmm, I might watch it. Everyone here is saying it's good so...


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jun 26, 2015)

I think its worth a watch, especially if you love Animal Crossing. It was good in my opinion, but not great


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jun 26, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> ★★☆☆☆ "this film was ok" - me



Your avatar made me crack up xD

The movie is good. I reccomend it.


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't even know there was a movie oh my god. That's so cuteee.~


----------



## milkyi (Jun 29, 2015)

I liked it


----------

